# Cornell Spring 2010



## Harris_Karsch (Nov 1, 2010)

Cornell Cubing Club has been reborn! I want to start hosting competitions again, the first of which I'd like for this spring (likely in mid to late April). 

Just for initial planning, who would be able to come? Or anyone have good number estimates based on past attendance and the growth of the cubing community?


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 1, 2010)

yes!!! i live about 45 minutes away and i would definitly go!


----------



## Kian (Nov 1, 2010)

Probably. Depends on the date, of course.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 1, 2010)

I would definitely go assuming the date is one I can work with. I just hope someone will come pick me up, since taking a train an hour and a half south to drive 5 hours north certainly isn't ideal.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2010)

That would be fun - it's my understanding that you've met my friend Allan Brooks from high school.
He can solve the cube, so ask him to help. 

I could probably go.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 2, 2010)

Spring 2011, you mean? I might be able to make it... depending on the date.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 2, 2010)

I should be able to make it depending on the date as well.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 2, 2010)

Depends on the date and how many rounds of OH.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 2, 2010)

Depends on the date, but I would go for sure as long as the date was free considering I live somewhat close.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 2, 2010)

2010?


----------

